# 44.cal cap & ball



## Farther leadslinger (Apr 2, 2006)

Just wanted to know about where the sights are zeroed at on a 1851 navy rep. 7.5 inch barrel cap and ball revolver. 
At 25 yds its able to group nice strait over the sighted point, but always about 6 inches above the sighted point on target. Ive tried to reduce the powder charge but then it still hits as high but with a loose group.

Anyone have a clue?

I have a guess of about 50 yds by the way its been hitting at the 25 yd.


----------



## couchtr26 (Jan 16, 2007)

The old colts are like that reproduction or original. It has to do with the front sights for the most part. They intentionally made them the way they are so as to increase the probability of a lethal hit up to about 50 yards. They are manufactured to hit high. There is an old saying "aim for the buckle to hit them in the brisket." In basic meaning, when you aim at the belt buckle you would hit your target somewhere in the chest. This sadly doesn't help in target shooting. The best way to improve accuracy is to either buy a replacement cone sight from here http://www.euroarms.net/euroarms_netPag ... s_Engl.htm I haven't seen this recently but they had them last time I checked. If that doesn't work you may need to take it to the gunsmith and have a front sight installed. Anyway, it is the nature of the pistol sadly. When target shooting, Colt cap and ball revolvers are just exact copies of the old ones and that is one of the design flaws that comes over with that historical accuracy.

Tom


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If you know someone that is very good with a wire welder simply add 1/8 inch to the top of your front sight, then shape with a file and blue it.


----------



## couchtr26 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks, wasn't sure. Thought you could do a quick fix but didn't know how so thought I shouldn't advise it.


----------



## P Shooter (Jan 20, 2007)

Try shooting 3fffg GEOXX black powder 15 to 20 grains.No more than 25gr.Any more is a waste of powder.3fffg burns slower than 2fffg.THis may lower your group if you are using 2fffg.

I believe the revolver you have has the back sight on the hammer?If so, simply file the notch with a three cornered file until your group is where you want it.If you accidentally go to much,(shoot low) file a little off the front site to bring it back up.

Once zeroed,as long as you keep powder,ball and lube all the same,it will never move.

Hope this helps and good luck.
Jeff

By the way,the revolver should shoot the same at 50 as it does at 25.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> 3fffg burns slower than 2fffg.


I think you have that backwards. For example 4F or FFFF is used as a priming powder for flintlocks. 45 caliber and lower shoot FFF very good, but larger calibers need FF.


----------



## P Shooter (Jan 20, 2007)

Sorry,you are correct. 

Jeff


----------

